# statut



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
_La crise du statut de l'image religieuse_ 
Come tradurreste statut nella frase citata (libro d'arte)?


----------



## Necsus

Forse _importanza, valore_, ma credo che occorra un maggior contesto.


----------



## Ylang Ylang

Ciao!
In francese "le statut" è la posizione nella società, l'importanza (come lo ha già detto Necsus) nel mondo odierno.


----------



## matoupaschat

"L'importanza", come dice Necsus, o "il posto occupato da ..."


----------



## Nunou

Forse può andare bene anche  _status_.


----------



## Ruminante

Se è un libro d'arte, il contesto saranno di certo le immagini religiose cioè le figure religiose tradizionalmente care al mondo cattolico tipo statue, quadri, incisioni... vorrebbe forse dire che nel mondo dell'arte figurativa questa tradizione sta venendo meno, quindi voterei anch'io per "l'importanza di / il posto occupato da" ma con "crisi" non suona molto bene..
"Crisi dell'importanza dell'immagine religiosa" che ne dite di abolire "status " tradurre
"Crisi dell'immagine religiosa" (o forse al plurale, immagini religiose.."), mah...


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie a tutti. 
Mi hanno detto che la traduzione, in campo artistito, è proprio _statuto..._


----------

